# The Wreck of the 'Ole SSRN



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cautionary tale? Comedy?

I had the Seaview on the living room floor last night.

She's all opened up getting an interior refit...You wouldn't think I'd come anywhere near it as I was going in and out to the patio (BBQing)

But that was not the case..I'd managed to avoid tripping over it all evening...

Well, my Seaview weighs about 5 pounds and when I ran into it...alot happened.

Pics in a while it's raining in my studio.

Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

.......sounds ominous.....

Chris.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Cautionary tale? Comedy?
> 
> I had the Seaview on the living room floor last night.
> 
> ...


Let me guess....Seaview is intact and you broke your leg. :freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

But your Flying Sub is still safe, right? As for SSRN Seaview, it sounds like this might be a good time for a "refit". :dude:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ouch! I hope there is a happy ending to this!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm still trying to get the spots of blood out of the carpet, (I ran into the stern of the sub) I found the tail light I knocked off, I re-connected the optic cable to that light..I re-glued the starboard sail plane..I found the radar ant.( I don't like the way the antenna looks any way.)

But I can't seem to find the starboard vertical rudder... I had it, but she didn't answer roll call this morning..

This is why I'm going through all of this...










I really like these decals..


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

If you need that rudder, let me know. I've got a spare.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I would scold you and say NEVER leave a model on the floor, but my Seaview has spent more time moving around my house than I can count because it's so big and takes up a ton of room when it's on the back of my work area! LOL. The refit interior looks nice. Who's decals you using?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

PF, Thank you, I found it about an hour ago...

Tim, I know!...I was worried about the wife tripping over it..lol
I'm using Henry's decals (TSDS) I really like the colors..









like the way they show through the bow windows..

Paul's are lovely, but I like the colors that Henry uses better...


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I would never put my Seaview or any other kit on the floor.....that would just mean I'd have to bend down and pick it up......and that ain't as easy as it once was.....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Next shot: The Control Room lit up through the bow windows


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Next shot: The Control Room lit up through the bow windows


Steve, where is the damage????? It lookes great to me......:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent, the damage happened when the sub was awaiting her re-fit, I had the lower bow pulled out and all the wires...I was storming in through the patio with cooked burgers and my left foot kicked the sub right in the tail... 

All the damage was external..and I eventually located all the parts... 

I wanted her back together more than I wanted a post collision/seaview-speedbump picture.

Steve


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where's the blood?!? We want to see the blood!! ....and the wound....... and the gruesome bits.....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Some people will do anything for attention....but not this time. 

Any videos of the wreak as it was happening? Copy of the Police report? Any BBQ left?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I think it's an insurance job. He left it on the floor on purpose hoping for an accident and a big payout.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The insurance adjustor was questioning me under hot bright lights..









The BBQ?...It was great! I took finely chopped red onion and jalepeno peppers and mixed them into hamburger patties....so good I almost forgot I had parts to find..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't ask how long it took me to get this shot right...lol









Depth of field?...I know about depth of field.......yikes..

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That light blinded me. I hope you didn't give into the constructive questioning.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> Where's the blood?!? We want to see the blood!! ....and the wound....... and the gruesome bits.....
> 
> Chris.


yes. yes. yes.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

There were parts lost, parts lost,..when he kicked the sub.

He was 'fechin dinner, when he kicked the sub...

(Sing to the tune of "Thunder Road")


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But, looking at this pic makes it all worth it..










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess I got lucky,..The lower bow fits tightly enough that some thick white glue hold it in and I used the same white glue to hide the seams. It's a tight fit, remember the way I lighted mine that whole lowerbow/interior weighs about 2 pounds.

Pics as soon as photobucket uploads.

Steve


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Next shot: The Control Room lit up through the bow windows


Great job on the interior. Are they Christmas lights? Incandescent or LED?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Led Christmas lights, battery powered.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Oooooh Steve,brilliant recovery you show off you.......lol,if mine turns out half as good I will be well pleased,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Led Christmas lights, battery powered.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve


You're welcome. That's a really innovative idea, and cheap too! 

If the set you have is anything like mine, I'll avoid the obvious joke about using the programming box to turn the Seaview into a very streamlined Disco accessory... oops too late


----------

